# HP dv6700 dvd not recognizing cdroms or dvd



## ck2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

My HP 6700 with Vista- laptop's internal dvd player has lost the proper driver. HP updates a driver which only plays cds. Does not recognize cd roms or dvds. I can't load any software or play a dvd or burn. How do I get the correct driver? :4-dontknothanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Open Device Manager and uninstall the DVD drive then restart Windows.

After Windows restarts the drive will be installed.

If still having issue attempt the fix *here* and *here*

If still no success as a last resort clean the lens on the drive (you can use a lens cleaning kit)

If not working properly replace the drive.


----------



## ck2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I have tried your suggestions.I have no high or low filters to remove. The driver that keeps getting loaded is (H-T-S-DDA-S-20N ATA DEVICE). I don't think this is even a dvd driver?

If anyone has a dv6000,7000,8000 or 9000 series HP laptop, I would be curious to know what driver is being used for the cdrw/dvdrw drive. Manufacturer name and driver number would be great. Thanks

If there is anyone with a HP dv6000,7000,8000 or 9000 series laptop, I need to know what driver is being used for the cdrw/dvdrw drive. Manufacturer and number. My drive is only recognizing cds presently and the driver being loaded is (H-T-S-DDA-S-20N ATA DEVICE). I'm using Win Vista. Thanks


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: HP dv6700 laptop dvd driver*

Welcome to TSF ;

First of all check your updates on vista then follow this likn please.

Search HP US - Search results for 'hp dv6000,7000 driver'


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP dv6700 laptop dvd driver*

the driver is part of windows

The CD drive or the DVD drive does not work as expected on a computer that you upgraded to Windows Vista


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

threads merged

only post the same problem once


----------



## ck2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

I system restored the laptop and the dvd drive is only being recognized as a cd drive. Because of this windows keeps loading a cd driver. Every attempt to update is just reloaded with what it assumes is a driver for a cd drive not a dvd drive. I was hoping to find out what the correct dvd driver is from someone who has a similar laptop and then manually download that driver. :sigh: Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is the same driver 

the dvd software needs to be loaded

uninstall the drive from the device manager and reboot windows will reinstall

check for a firmware update for the drive


----------



## ck2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks dai. I've already tried what you've suggested to no avail. No firmware update for dvd.What I find interesting is that the drivers in my desktop pcs are listed as dvd drivers(HP DVD WRITER 740b), (ATAPI DVD A DHIGAIS) & (IDE DVD DROM6216). Why is my laptop driver simply listed as a ATA Device driver?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no idea

it looks like the drive dvd laser may have gone


----------



## ck2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

Update. Uninstalled drive in device manager, physically removed dvd drive,replaced with new dvd drive, restarted computer & same driver was automatically loaded. Same problem with new drive! Still not working:4-dontknoAny thoughts?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

CK, did you go into your registry and look to see if you have an upper & lower filters entry or did you just use the Miscrosoft Fix?

In Device Manager, are there any yellow question marks or exclamations next to your DVD device?

Have you tried reseating the dvd drive into its plug or lightly pushing in on the drive while a dvd is reading, just to make sure it's not a connection isue?


----------



## ck2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

I tried everything you suggested Fred, and no help. I took the laptop into Best Buy and had a Geek Squad guy look at it. He came to the conclusion that it probably is a motherboard problem. I came home and decided to play around with it a bit more. I physically removed the ram chips and reinstalled them. Uninstalled the dvd drive in device manager,changed the boot sequences for the drives and then restarted the computer and somehow got what I beleive is the correct driver to load(HL-DT-ST-DVDRAM GSA-T20N ATA DEVICE). The dvds were still not being recognized by the drive so I did some googling on the new driver and learned that it is LG manufactured. Went to lg support page in hopes to update the driver but could not find the drive listed.:sigh: Physically removed the drive again restarted computer and the old driver reinstalled. Starting to believe it is a motherboard issue. Saga continues!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not really convinced it's a failed motherboard. That's a common excuse when someone doesn't know what's wrong. Do you have a Windows Vista or Windows 7 DVD? Put it in the drive and reboot. See if you can boot to the DVD like you were installing Windows. Go into the Setup screen and set your DVD as the first boot device, if needed. Can you hear the drive spin up or can you get to the Windows installation screen?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does the light do on the front of the drive when you boot up


----------



## ck2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

The green light flashes when you load a cdrom or dvd and then you hear the drive spinning the disc then after about 10 seconds it stops spinning. It will load and play a cd with lots of static as if it's being misread. This happens with the existing as well as the new drive. I do not have windows on a disc. I did created 3 dvd recovery discs when I first got the laptop. I purchased a usb external drive and tried to load. Even went in and changed the boot sequence to the external drive first but could not get the recovery discs to load. cdroms and dvds do play fine with the usb drive however.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Download the Linux ISO from this link and burn it to a DVD on another computer, at no faster than 4X burn speed. See if you can boot up to the Linux DVD. If you still can't boot to this DVD, I'll concede it may be motherboard related. Though the only mobo problem I've ever come across that prevented a CD drive from working was the plug connection.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try cleaning the lasers


----------



## ck2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that there is something wrong in the motherboard possibly connection oriented, but the multipin connector for the dvd drive to the MB is a hard solder connection so there are no loose wires to check. I've tried my best to clean the connector as well as the lense without any positive results. The drive is just not being recognized correctly by Windows and the incorrect driver keeps getting loaded and thus won't read any discs correctly. I'm going to continue to uninstall the drive before I shut down the computer in hopes that when I restart, the correct driver may somehow get loaded. It's done this once before already... otherwise I'm out of ideas!:sigh: If I get the correct driver to load is there anyway to save that to a thumbdrive to manually load at a later date if necessary?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you try burning the dvd as I mentioned? 

You can try playing with drivers all day, but the fact is, it's only a very basic Microsoft driver that's needed to access your cd/dvd drive. I don't believe that's the problem.

If you try the method I mentioned of burning and booting to a bootable DVD, it will rule out everything related to Windows. If you can successfully boot to the DVD, then your problem lies within Windows. If you cannot boot to the DVD, then you have a hardware - DVD drive or mobo problem.


----------



## ck2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fred,Thanks. I can't boot to the DVD. Since this happens with two dvd drives I've installed, must be MB.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

OK, now I'd agree with you. At least you ruled out Windows and the drives.


----------

